# Scoprire gli altarini



## pattyfashiion

C'è un'espressione  in spagnolo che è uguale all'italiana per dire "scoprire gli altarini di qualcuno"?

Io ho trovato:

"sacar (todos) los trapos a relucir" ma non mi convince per niente. 

Ho trovato anche: revelar esqueletos en el armario che è uguale all'espressione inglese "reveal the skeletons in the closet"

Che differenza c'è e qual è l'espressione più corretta? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Yo también he encontrado _desenterrar los huesos_ y _revelar la trastienda_ (mira aquí).
¿Tienes un contexto específico?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Desafortunadamente no tengo contexto especìfico. Gracias. Voy a esperar si alguien sabe màs.


----------



## irene.acler

¿Pero por qué no te convence "sacar los trapos a relucir"? A mí no me parece mal  Luego claro, el contexto lo diría todo


----------



## Lamilanista

para "scoprire gli altarini di qualcuno" en mi pais se diria "sacarse los trapitos al sol" lo que quiere decir echarse en cara las cosas privadas


----------



## Neuromante

"Sacar los trapos a relucir (O al Sol)" y "Sacar los esqueletos del armario" (Prefiero pensar que la forma inglesa es una copia de la española, mira tú qué cosas) no son equivalentes. 
La primera se usa, como señala Lamilanista, cuando reprochas algo a alguien o en una discución. Amantes, sobornos..., pequeñas cosas personales.
La segunda es más aplicable en situaciones de más o menos escándalo público. Se usa para cosas de más peso: Secretos de familia, parafilias, periodos en la cárcel, parentela impresentable, locuras congénitas. Cosas que más que tener escondidas querrías que no existieran.

Hay una diferencia de nivel y repercuciones.


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> .
> La primera se usa, como señala Lamilanista, * cuando reprochas algo a alguien o en una discusión *. Amantes, sobornos..., pequeñas cosas personales.
> .


 
Eso acá sería "pasar factura" (presentar nota de venta para cobrar)


----------



## Neuromante

No, no es lo mismo "Pasar factura" se usa también aquí. 
"Pasar factura" es cuando te "cobras" algo, cuando exiges una retribución por algo, "sacar los trapos sucios" cuando se lo hechas a la cara, pero no buscas un pago. Se queda dentro del ámbito de la crítica


----------



## 0scar

Estoy pensando en una discusión privada, de pareja, entre socios, con tu jefe, etc.. Se echan en cara cosas que se habian dejado pasar, se facturan cosas que antes habían sido sin cargo. Queda en privado. No salen  a luz pública.


Como dice el RAE,para *sacar a los trapos al sol *es necesario hacer público

*1. *locs. verbs. coloqs. Echar a alguien en cara sus faltas y hacerlas públicas, en especial cuando se riñe con él acaloradamente.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Neuromante said:


> No, no es lo mismo "Pasar factura" se usa también aquí.
> "Pasar factura" es cuando te "cobras" algo, cuando exiges una retribución por algo, "sacar los trapos sucios" cuando se lo hechas a la cara, pero no buscas un pago. Se queda dentro del ámbito de la crítica



--- Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Fue solo un despiste. A pesar de tener faltas de ortografía (En la misma proporción que en italiano) este fue solo un despiste.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Al parecer la primera opción de Irene.acler es la propuesta más cercana a la italiana. Decir "sacar los trapos sucios" o "sacar los trapos al sol/a relucir" significa pronunciar un dicho casi opuesto a lo italiano "i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia".
_______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## portoghese

Nuevoestudiante ha sempre ragione. Ma ho pensato che _scoprire gli altarini_ è un'altra frase idiomatica che si può tradurre con _calarle a alguien_. Un saluto a tutti


----------



## Dutrelix

Hola,

En España la expresión que utilizamos para destacar o evidenciar lo defectos de alguien (creo que _"scoprire gli altarini"_ significa más o menos eso) es la siguiente:

"*Descubrir de qué pie cojea*..." alguna persona. por ejemplo:

"Tengo que descubrir *de qué pie cojea* mi jefe antes de la reunión para pedirle un buen aumento"


----------



## portoghese

Dutrelix me parece que tu traducción no está nada mal pero _scoprire gli altarini _significa que descubres algo que está encubierto. A ver si me lo traduces. De todas formas eres muy buen filólogo. Un saludo amistoso


----------



## Dutrelix

Gracias por el cumplido,

Si  la expresión se refiere al descubrir algo oculto, material o no material, se podría utilizar:
*
"poner las cartas sobre la mesa"*

Ejemplo:

Sé que me ocultas algo, así que *pongamos las cartas sobre la mesa* y lo solucionamos inmediatamente


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por hacer un pequeño resumen, porque las frases tienen alguna diferencia:

"Sacar los trapos sucios a relucir" es, como se ha dicho, revelar o hacer público los secretos de alguna persona. Se trata de asuntos considerados negativos, ilegales, inmorales, etc.

"Saber de que pie cojea alguien" es conocer a la otra persona. Se usa tanto para lo bueno para lo malo, por ejemplo si sabes que a alguien le gusta el chocolate y le regalas una caja de bombones o, por otro lado, si sabes que a alguien le molesta que se metan con su altura, le llamas bajito para enfadarle y sacarle de sus casillas.

"Poner las cartas sobre la mesa" es decir las cosas claras, exponer las intenciones que se tienen, no tienen porque tratarse de un secreto, por ejemplo "llegó el nuevo jefe y puso las cartas sobre la mesa, o vendíamos más o nos echaba a la calle".

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## portoghese

Chicos, a ver: _scoprire gli altarini_ significa más bien lo que en gerga se dice _calar a alguien._ Encontrad porfi una expresión como esta pero no gergal. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Dutrelix

Pues si tienes razón y equivale a calar a alguien, esa expresión es válida en español, la academia de la lengua la acepta:

Calar
*9.     * tr. coloq. Conocer las cualidades o intenciones de alguien.

Pero no creo que vayan por ahí los tiros


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Parece que no hay acuerdo en lo que significa la frase, según el diccionario de la casa es revelar los secretos de alguien, por lo que lo de "sacar los trapos sucios" creo que sería lo mejor. ¿podéis poner alguna frase para ver el contexto a ver que sacamos en español?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Ateniéndome a lo que resulta del debate, me atrevo a resumir conforme a mis convencimientos:

1) revelar la trastienda = scoprire gli altarini (sentido muy cercano)
2) descubrir de qué pie cojea = sapere vita, morte e miracoli (sentido aproximativo)
3) poner las cartas sobre la mesa = mettere le carte in tavola (sentido idéntico)

Cordiales saludos.

_____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## portoghese

Hola a todos.
El ejemplo en italiano es: _dopo essersi sposato ha scoperto gli altarini della moglie._
¿Quien lo traduce al español?
Un saludo a la comunidad


----------



## 0scar

"Sobre su esposa se enteró después de casado, cuando abrió el paquete"


----------



## portoghese

Hola a todos. Oscar se ha quedado encantado con la frase italiana, pero no nos da una traduccion. A ver que pasa!


----------



## 0scar

Ya lo traduje. Durante el noviazgo la novia (o el novio) es como un paquete de regalo, envuelto en un papel lindo y con moño, pero no se sabe lo que contiene hasta después del casamiento.
"Abrir el paquete" se puede aplicar a cualquier situación nueva que no se conoce a fondo hasta que se vive.


Otra manera "Vió la trastienda de su esposa después de casado"


----------



## portoghese

Gracias Oscar, has sido muy claro, además tu traducción es muy buena. Parece que solucionamos las dudas.
Encantado de hacer parte de una comunidad de inteligencias como los que escribís aquí.
Un saludo a todos


----------

